
F-35 Boarding Ladder - Giorgi
https://i.imgur.com/wF1yALu.jpg
======
simonblack
"James Cook"

I'll bet his parents were happy he was a boy and able to get labelled with a
famous name. Probably just like the Lears, who named their daughter Shanda,
and the Banks family I knew that called their daughter Robin.

------
natvert
I shudder to think how much that latter cost the US taxpayer.

------
Giorgi
No wheeled ladders for ya

